# REDFISH CRACK FOR TAILING REDS



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I was directed to a new fly on this website by Flynut.It is the Redfish Crack version of Andys making.I tied up several and took them out to some West bay marsh areas looking for tails.I found some fish and worked them over for about four to five hours.Great time with the new Fly.Got some pictures.

SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

someone needs to get those reds some help to put down the pipe.....


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

LMAO...they can't put down the pipe.

I hooked 25 reds on crack flies last Friday. Landed 18, 5 came unhooked (mashed barbs) and two broke off (operator error - failure to retie).

One of the best days I've ever had on the fly.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*redfish crack*

I am impressed.I have never had a day like that Flyfishing Galveston.If I can get a hand full to eat I feel great.I have had several 25 & 30 fish days out of P O C & Rockport though.

SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Galveston has far more opportunities than most folks realize. I had customers out Sunday and they had 30+ legit shots at easy fish as well as another 10-20 that were catchable with a perfect cast. Monday the wind was up a bit and churned up some silt, but the customer still had plenty of good shots at fish with their backs out, schooling and cruisers. You just have to get in thre and esarch em out.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats on an awesome day!


----------

